# Bbc tv



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Seem to have lost my BBC TV link. I'm I the only one?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

page 2

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/103829-bbc-tv-going-friday.html


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BBC switched to a new satellite which has a smaller footprint so countries like Cyprus who were already on the very edge of the reception area have lost it.
Our satellite guy tells us that we will get it back eventually but he dosnt know how long it will take.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you guys get BBC Interactive? If so I believe you can access BBC One through that. I know people who do that.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Those channels have moved to Astra 1N. It is correct this is a temporary solution but incorrect the channels will be back.

It's a temporary solution while the new satellites of 2e, 2f and 2g are built, that will be the long term solution and these will have an even narrower beam over the UK so there is a good chance we will lose the vast majority of UK channels via satellite.

There has not been one single report from anyone in Cyprus on the satellite forums that they are receiving the 1N transmission even with 4.2m dishes.

Long term (next year or two) we will receive very few if any UK channels by satellite. If anyone is considering purchasing a dish they should be aware it may well be redundant in a couple of years time!


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

I use a British supplier for on line BBC , including iplayer and ITV etc . 
I pay 5£ per month , which covers all our laptops , iPads , iTouch etc , to look as if it is in the UK. 
I have used this company for about 3 years now. They are called "my private network"
The other option is to download the Apple App , "FilmOn" , it is free and you can watch many channels , live , for free. 
Again it's very good. 
Any questions , please ask.


----------



## fronty (Apr 12, 2012)

*TV*



Waterdog said:


> Seem to have lost my BBC TV link. I'm I the only one?


Hello, I've just registered in the hope of picking up some new info. Apparently the old satellite has been replaced by a new narrower band one, and until the old one is removed from somewhere in space we won't get reception, and it's unlikely that BBC will be available even then. See below! Anything to add, please let me know.

Sky TV
You will be able to view a selection of free to air channels which include BBC Red Button Sport, ITV , C4 plus a selection of news and children’s channels.

Always keep the Sky card in the digibox and keep the box switched on. Not all of the ITV regional channels work and some have a better picture quality than others.
In the event of a power cut or loss of signal please go through the following procedure:
a) Press the SERVICES button on the remote
b) Type in 401 then SELECT, do this in one motion
c) Press 2 – DEFAULT TRANSPONDER, press RED button
d) Type in frequency 12402
e) Use the arrow key to scroll down to SAVE NEW SETTINGS and press SELECT
f) Press the BACK UP button 3 times to return to the TV channel

For ITV, C4 and BBC Sport (6711) press the SERVICES button on the remote and select OTHER CHANNELS. 

If the ITV, C4 or 6711 does not appear in the list follow this procedure:
Press the SERVICES button
Press SYSTEM SET UP
Press ADD CHANNELS

Type in the following details one by one:

Channel	Frequency	Polarisation	Symbol rate	FEC
ITV	12402	V	27.5	2/3
BBC Sport (6711)	11954	H	27.5	2/3
C4	12480	V	27.5	2/3

Then select and press FIND CHANNELS

Once the channels are displayed select the channels using the yellow button

If on 6711 there is no sound follow this procedure:

Press the SERVICES button
Press SYSTEM SET UP
Press LANGUAGES AND SUBTITLES
Turn subtitles ON and change the language to FRENCH


----------

